# Elektromagnet



## alexhh100 (17 September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen. 
Ich habe mir einen elektromagneten für meine Fräsbank besorgt. Auf dem Tüpenschild stand nur 220 V , 0,5 Amp. Bei Anschluß an Wechelspannung passierte garnichts. Dann habe ich einen passeneden Brückengleichrichter rausgesucht. Seitdem läuft das ding. Hier meine Eigendliche frage. Zurzeit lauft das ding mit 350 Volt Dc was auf dauer ja nicht so gut ist. Wie kann ich auf einfache und günstige weise eine 220 V DC Spannung herstellen? Wie kann ich die Magnetkraft nach dem Abschalten schneller abbauen. ( Endmagnietisieren ) Zurzeit beträgt diese locker 3 minuten bis ich das Werkstück runter bekomme.

Danke Alexhh100


----------



## Jörg_24 (18 September 2009)

Hallo Alex,
dein Beitrag ist zwar schon eine Weile alt aber vielleicht ja noch interessant. Die Gleichrichtung mit Brücke ist soweit schon ok- wichtig wäre bloß das der angegebene Strom in etwa passt.
Zur Entmagnetisierung wird ein Verfahren verwendet, das die Polarität an der Magnetspule  nach gewollter Abschaltung noch ein paar mal hin und her schaltet, mit jeweils kürzer werdenden Einschaltzeit. Ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal so eine Steuerung mit Thyristoren gebaut.
Die Summen der Entmagnetisierungszeiten  sollten  dabei getrennt einstellbar sein, wenn man  Restmagntismus etwa bei 0 haben will. (...ist aber meist nicht nötig...)
Gruß, Jörg


----------



## alexhh100 (18 September 2009)

hallo jörg. Hast du denn noch zufällig ein schaltbild von deiner Schaltung? Gruß alexhh


----------



## Jörg_24 (18 September 2009)

*Magnetsteuerung*

Hallo Alex,
du hast PN...

Jörg


----------



## alexhh100 (19 September 2009)

Hallo Jörg ja habe PN, Danke für denn Tipp. Und ich bin von Fach ( Elektroinstallateur vor ewig zeiten ) muß diese Takten wie du es oben beschrieben hast langsam anfangen und dann immer schneller werden? 
Ich sage mal so:
1 = 10sek Plus Minus
2 = 8 Sek minus plus
3= 6 sek plus minus
4= 4 sek minus plus
5= 2 sek plus minus
gesamtzeit 30 Sekunden. 
Gurß alex


----------



## Jörg_24 (19 September 2009)

Hallo Alex,
ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß dein Magnet ist - aber ich denke ich würde die Zeiten (Taktgenerator) einstellbar machen und vielleicht mit deinen halbierten Zeiten beginnen - wenn die Normal-EIN-Stellung nach deiner Beschreibung "minus-plus" ist. (Der erste Takt nach AUS-Anforderung geht in Gegenrichtung.) Das sollte dann so etwa passen.  Wenn du es variabel einstellbar machst findest du schnell den Magnetismus-0-Punkt.
Polarität umschalten aber bitte mit einem Leer-Takt (0,5 -1s) zwischen den Umschaltungen.
Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Metabastler (19 September 2009)

Oder Quick&Dirty für X sec wieder Wechselstrom drauf 
Nächster Schritt: Abklingender Wechselstrom zB über PTC 

Gruß Metabastler


----------



## alexhh100 (20 September 2009)

Hallo metabastler. Danke für den tip. Aber das habe ich schon mal versucht bin mit 230 V direkt rauf gegangen aber ohne erfolg. Ich nehme an das die Wechselspannung hoher sein muß als die Gleichspannung.
zuzeit 230 V AC und 375 V DC. Gruß alex


----------



## PN/DP (20 September 2009)

Hallo alexhh100,

die Wechselspannung muß abklingen, also über 2...3 Sekunden immer niedriger werden. Bei 0V schaltest Du dann aus.
Probier's mal aus mit einem regelbaren Trenntrafo.

Deine aus 230VAC gewonnene Gleichspannung wird niedriger, wenn Du statt Brückengleichrichter eine Einweggleichrichtung mit Lade-C einsetzt, 
z.B. eine universelle 1A-Diode 1N4005.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------

